# Return ticket to mexico situation, for a brit ?



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all

Im a brit.

Im now living out of Mexico. Been married to a mexican national for a number of years, although we are seperated ( married in law, estranged)

Im going back to mexico in febuary hopefully, booking ticket now.

Im in a strange situation. I had a FM2 which expired in November 2011. Id already left the country before then. I was working at berlitz and got a permission, *by letter to work there*, from immigration in the state i was living. ( i changed my activity on the FM2 from economically dependent on my wife)

Never really understood where i stood with it all !!! The manager at the berlitz claims that because i got it when i was married, it will continue infinetely without needing renewal ?!?! ( my permission to work there and live there)she was adamant thats what she had been told ( with the caveat that i stayed married in that time).

I want to continue to work at berlitz.

I know i have 6 month tourist visa right but im worried if i go in and show the letter i have it could get messy because im not convinced it will be ok.

( have the letters in my posession).

Basically i want to book a return ticket for beyond 6 months. Im worried if i do that and arrive at immigration they may refuse me because my fundamental right is as a tourist for up to 6 months. Anyone have any experience of this ???

thanks
Christian


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I can't help with the ticketing, but your 'expired FM2' might be able to be reinstated with the payment of applicable fines, renewal fees and proof that you were outside of Mexico and unable to renew at the appropriate time. If you departed with the knowledge that you would not return, you should have cancelled the FM2 (now called 'credencial inmigrante lucrativa', in your case). In any event, you should explore that option.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexican INM is not going to look at your ticket and see it doesn't leave later that 6 months, the airline you fly on may have an objection, why don't you ask your carrier ?

You do not get a Visitante no Lucrativa ( new name for FMM ) for 6 months, only 180 days........


----------

